# Bunny Butts



## Elf Mommy (Aug 13, 2010)

I need photos of bunny butts. 

I especially need

Flemish Giant
Netherland Dwarf
English Lop
Dutch
Holland Lop

and an "any" bun with erect ears

I'm hunting through blogs and photo philes as we speak, but could really use some help. I'll move this to the photo philes when I'm done with them.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 13, 2010)

clarification....they need to be sitting, butt facing the camera, not laying down.

:bunnybutt: kinda like this, but sitting if possible


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 14, 2010)

please?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 14, 2010)

i think i have one of Belle in my blog but i think she is hopping


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 14, 2010)

I usually wait for the bunnies to look at me before I snap a photo so I couldn't find too many:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 14, 2010)

PERFECT!!! Thank you! Netherland Dwarf fulfilled!

Still need the others!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2010)

got lots of pictures but the only backside one is of Serena climbing on top of Nancy--it's in my one and only blog if you can use it.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 14, 2010)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


>


What color is this bun? 

cute butt by the way


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> What color is this bun?
> 
> cute butt by the way


Billy is smoke pearl marten. It's similar to siamese smoke pearl but with a white underbelly. Here's a picture of him from the front:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you've seen this one before..


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 14, 2010)

Bebe (July 30, 2010)


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 14, 2010)

Brady isn't sitting here - but here is an e-lop's tail to show you how big they are..


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok - so I'm being funny here -but here's a BABY bunny butt...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 14, 2010)

aawwww baby bunny butts!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 14, 2010)

I love that Zeus photo, but are his ears representative of what a flemmie looks like from the back, Peg?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 14, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I love that Zeus photo, but are his ears representative of what a flemmie looks like from the back, Peg?


No - a flemmie would have much bigger ears...


----------



## myheart (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Minda,

How many Dutchie butts will you need? If I post pics for you, you'll end up with a two-butt per pic minimum ona fewpics. :biggrin:I do have a few nice ones of Patrick, Luna, and Zappa. I'll have to re-post them through Photobucket because it would take me forever to go through all of my album pages. So if you have some patience, you'll have Dutchie butts soon.

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome! I'm already using one of your photos for my side shot, so getting a bum from you would be the best thing.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh, and I need a straight from the back as much as possible.  As many as you'd like to share.  Sitting is best.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 15, 2010)

What is this for?


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 15, 2010)

I got one of Felix's butt but I just can't get photobucket to work for me right now :rollseyes


----------



## myheart (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay Minda.... be prepared for the picture-spam!!! I did try to pick out the straight-on butt pics, but some of the other pics were just plain cute. Pick and choose what you like.... 























































































Okay.... I know it's way too many, but who could resist 'stacked' Dutchie butts and cute Baby Zappa butt? Hope there is something you are able to use in all of these pics.... If you ever need pics of matched Dutchie stripes let me know. For a while I was trying to get the perfect pics of shoulder and nose stripes lined up. Dutchies are so unique that way....


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 15, 2010)

wow, thats a lot of butt's lol

Here is a pic of Felix's butt..






Its the best I could get :rollseyes


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


>


OMG! I am so torn between these!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> What is this for?


It's for an RO T-shirt design


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


>


I think one of these will be the one I use.  Thank you!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

OK, so I still need an EL sitting down from behind...


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 15, 2010)

How about one of a Western Cottontail?
Here's Hazel's butt:


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 15, 2010)

Good for anything you need? My bunnies are up-eared but they are not the breeds you specified.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

Any of those might work.  I'll have to try them out and see what fits best  thank you, ladies!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 16, 2010)

Of the two pictures of Billy and Ronnie:

The color/white balance in Ronnie's picture is good. Billy's would need a white balance adjustment to get the yellow out. If you are using Billy's photo and want to try adjusting the colors, the outdoor shot is a good reference of his fur color.


----------



## ninetoes01 (Aug 17, 2010)

may I ask what this is for?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm actually using them for drawings and they will just be silhouettes so the colors won't matter too much. They're going on a t-shirt design, Nikki


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2010)

English Lop butt
















French Lop






Nethie











Flemish


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 22, 2010)

hope these are ok!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 22, 2010)

Love them all!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 23, 2010)

Lillian's Bunny Butt (Giant Angora)





A row of bunny butts





From the front


----------



## sparney (Aug 23, 2010)

myheart
your grey and white bunny looks exactly like my old rabbit Peter. =( i miss him(he died in 2003)


----------



## ldydi07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is a picture of our Jenny bunny giving me the bunny butt.






```

```


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is Ruby my harlequin X. (RIP) I know its the not the idea bunny butt picture but it`s my favourite and wanted to share 

_Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 24, 2010)

some fuzzy buns!


----------



## Krissa (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's a pic of Zander's Butt :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 27, 2010)

you prob dont need anymore pics but i had to post one of "His Orangeness"






and this one is my Redrum she passed away the day after this pic was taken..she died during her spay surgery she had a birthdefect ,a hole in her diaphrapm..i miss my silly bunny.





All of these pics in this thread are super cute...luv those butts.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 27, 2010)

Bandit Blaze newest member to the family.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 27, 2010)

Awww Rebecca, I didn't know you got a new bun! Did I miss this somewhere? I haven't been scouring the forum as much lately.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 27, 2010)

kirbyultra wrote:


> Awww Rebecca, I didn't know you got a new bun! Did I miss this somewhere? I haven't been scouring the forum as much lately.


Helen http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60633&forum_id=1


----------



## grracee (Sep 25, 2010)

Hope these might be of some use, my choc point mini-lop :biggrin2:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 25, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


>


This is an awesome picture showing that red coloring! <3


----------

